# Pulled over by gendarme



## The-Cookies

had just come off the aire at st denis on Oleron ,got to 1st junction and gendarme pulled me over, pointed to my seat belt and [email protected]@er I hadn't got it on totally forgot, handed over my papers , all OK, he said that will be 90 euros, said we only had 50 on board but he said not possible you will have to walk to bank, he wandered off came back and said stay here he had to wait for someone else as he had a problem, another police car came their was much waving and talking, he came over said it is OK you can go, make sure you use seat-belt. we believe neither of them had the paperwork needed to do the fine, as we left they were all still waving and arguing especially the camera guy who didn't look happy at all.

John


----------



## 113016

You were very lucky  they usually escort you to the hole in the wall


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Clunk cli ... Oops sorry!  

:lol: 


Chris


----------



## 91502

They seem hot on traffic checks this year.
We saw at least one each day on our trip in June/July.
On one day we saw 5 all active at the same time all within a 3 mile radius of Grimaud (Provence), every main junction on all exit and entries to the village. 
They had a mixture of vehicles stopped, some on GB plates. 
James


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I hope your dog gave the guy a good barking - mine would have!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## nicholsong

The-Cookies said:


> had just come off the aire at st denis on Oleron ,got to 1st junction and gendarme pulled me over, pointed to my seat belt and [email protected]@er I hadn't got it on totally forgot, handed over my papers , all OK, he said that will be 90 euros, said we only had 50 on board but he said not possible you will have to walk to bank, he wandered off came back and said stay here he had to wait for someone else as he had a problem, another police car came their was much waving and talking, he came over said it is OK you can go, make sure you use seat-belt. we believe neither of them had the paperwork needed to do the fine, as we left they were all still waving and arguing especially the camera guy who didn't look happy at all.
> 
> John


John

Can you please post the video to cheer us up on a Monday morning? 

Geoff


----------



## peejay

I'll bet you could hardly 'restrain' yourself with delight at such a lucky escape.

I'll bet you 'belted' off down the road sharpish afterwards.

8)

Pete

Sorry, I'll get me coat


----------



## The-Cookies

Mrs C said i turned a very pale colour , to say we breathed a sigh of relief was an understatement, I had thoughts of a big french guy wanting to be my best friend in a cell, 8O 

John


----------



## Penquin

There have been quite a lot of police checks around here too, they will stop you for seatbelts, not stopping at STOP sign, exceeding the speed limit - even by 1 kph, checking that you have and use high viz vests, spare bulbs, warning triangle etc.

Not sure why so much activity but others have commented on it on other expat forums......

So make sure that you stay within the law - they are not usually so willing to just give you a warning as the money must be of use for the Christmas wine fund......

Stay within the law and you will be less likely to be stopped (note I said "*less likely*" not unlikely........ :twisted: )

Dave


----------



## cabby

I wonder if they look at the reg plate first or if an UK make of van. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Penquin

cabby said:


> I wonder if they look at the reg plate first or if an UK make of van. :wink: :wink:
> 
> cabby


The experience of our first gite guest last year suggests that they do.....

We had a Dutch family he is a senior Dutch Army Officer working for five years in London at the MoD as liaison officer......

He had bought a top of the range Range Rover LHD Discovery type 4WD with every extra possible including leather seats etc..... (bought tax free due to arrangements with Dutch Government), but obviously on British plates........

He was stopped locally on the first Monday for not stopping for long enough at a STOP sign........ instant 90€ fine.....

they checked his papers and then apologised as they had thought he was British.......

so the presumption is that the Brits are fair-game and easy to target.....

so be warned....... He was 90€ worse off as a result......

That's a couple less ice-creams for the 3 children.........

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

Penquin said:


> There have been quite a lot of police checks around here too, they will stop you for seatbelts, not stopping at STOP sign, exceeding the speed limit - even by 1 kph, checking that you have and use high viz vests, spare bulbs, warning triangle etc.
> 
> Not sure why so much activity but others have commented on it on other expat forums......
> 
> So make sure that you stay within the law - they are not usually so willing to just give you a warning as the money must be of use for the Christmas wine fund......
> 
> Stay within the law and you will be less likely to be stopped (note I said "*less likely*" not unlikely........ :twisted: )
> 
> Dave


I know I have Hi-Viz, Warning Triangle, Spare glasses etc. but I am bu**ered if I can remember where they are.

Is Alzheimer's an offence in France?

Can I request that they search the whole MH, and if they find the required items I am not guilty?  :lol:

Maybe M. Flic has shares in the Santander ferry.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper

I rarely carry €100 in cash but always have a single French cheque on me. They can't refuse a cheque.

OK, I know not all of us have French bank accounts but if you have any friend who has and is willing to let you have one to carry for just this kind of problem made out to TRESSOR PUBLIC.

It can save a lot of hassle.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob

We should do more of this in the UK.

Tick the cheeky ones off (like the Cookies). Get the uninsured, untaxed, unlicensed, UN MOT'd off the roads. They are easy to spot, they are often on their mobiles as they drive.

My Mate told me Saturday how the Father of his Nephew came to collect his son in his Uninsured, untaxed car that he had no license for as it had been revoked.

TM


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> I rarely carry €100 in cash but always have a single French cheque on me. They can't refuse a cheque.
> 
> OK, I know not all of us have French bank accounts but if you have any friend who has and is willing to let you have one to carry for just this kind of problem made out to TRESSOR PUBLIC.
> 
> It can save a lot of hassle.
> 
> Ray.


Are they allowed to refuse a Polish cheque drawn on my Euro account?

Mes amis! C'est the EU as promulgated by Jacques Delors?

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

teemyob said:


> We should do more of this in the UK.
> 
> Tick the cheeky ones off (like the Cookies). Get the uninsured, untaxed, unlicensed, UN MOT'd off the roads. They are easy to spot, they are often on their mobiles as they drive.
> 
> My Mate told me Saturday how the Father of his Nephew came to collect his son in his Uninsured, untaxed car that he had no license for as it had been revoked.
> 
> TM


Untaxed Polish vehicles are permitted to drive in the UK.

Reason is they have no VED in Poland

I can supply Polish numberplates to order - 99 guineas each.

But don't use them in Poland on a RHD vehicle as it is illegal. Nor maybe in UK because a bright copper might know they are illegal in Poland.

Hey Ho. One Europe :lol:

Geoff


----------



## pippin

Whatever the excuses you might try, :dontknow:
don't forget that the Gendarmes and the Police National carry pistols! :2gunfire: :snipersmile:


----------



## raynipper

nicholsong said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely carry €100 in cash but always have a single French cheque on me. They can't refuse a cheque.
> 
> OK, I know not all of us have French bank accounts but if you have any friend who has and is willing to let you have one to carry for just this kind of problem made out to TRESSOR PUBLIC.
> 
> It can save a lot of hassle.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they allowed to refuse a Polish cheque drawn on my Euro account?
> 
> Mes amis! C'est the EU as promulgated by Jacques Delors?
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Probably Geoff.
I would assume only a cheque drawn on a national French Bank.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

Having been pulled over for a control check more times than I care to remember, you were very lucky to get away with it.
You might ask why I say I was pulled over so much? It was due to my vehicle having the orange marker board showing that it carried dangerous goods!
Quite an easy target really as with the orange board means lower speed limits and as we know, the tacko shows all, and they would go back through at least 7 days worth of records.
Maybe they had something more urgent crop up!


----------



## teemyob

cabby said:


> I wonder if they look at the reg plate first or if an UK make of van. :wink: :wink:
> 
> cabby


They can Spot us rôti de boeuf with our plates a mile off (or 1.6kM off!)

Only speeding ticket I have ever had, knew the spot well to0, A1 out of Paris in a Sports car with Brit Plates.

I got nicked by a roadside gang of Gendarmes for doing 145 in a 130kph zone.

Okay you might say?

But I was being overtaken quite rapidly by A Citroen C6 with French plates.


----------



## goldi

Penquin said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they look at the reg plate first or if an UK make of van. :wink: :wink:
> 
> cabby
> 
> 
> 
> The experience of our first gite guest last year suggests that they do.....
> 
> We had a Dutch family he is a senior Dutch Army Officer working for five years in London at the MoD as liaison officer......
> 
> He had bought a top of the range Range Rover LHD Discovery type 4WD with every extra possible including leather seats etc..... (bought tax free due to arrangements with Dutch Government), but obviously on British plates........
> 
> He was stopped locally on the first Monday for not stopping for long enough at a STOP sign........ instant 90€ fine.....
> 
> they checked his papers and then apologised as they had thought he was British.......
> 
> so the presumption is that the Brits are fair-game and easy to target.....
> 
> so be warned....... He was 90€ worse off as a result......
> 
> That's a couple less ice-creams for the 3 children.........
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 afternoon folks,

Can you just remind us how long it is you have to stop at astop sign

Thanks

norm


----------



## baldeagle7470

HI Goldi,
Opinions differ as we read about people's experiences with the Gendarmerie!!
I have asked several French friends and the consensus seems to be,Stop,engage neutral,handbrake on,look right,left,then right again,if clear go,or at least 3 full seconds,really,or maybe only if you have GB plates hmmm! :lol:


----------



## Penquin

AFAIK there is no "definitive" figure - what baldeagle7470 said is more or less in line with the general consensus amongst expats around here.....

but perhaps the Lot et Garonne Gendarmes count faster, or slower than those elsewhere - the pace of life is slower here than in e.g. Paris.....

so no firm figure will ever be given, just be sensible and be seen to completely stop - even if you don't use neutral etc. but wait long enough that you could have done - of course STOP means stop in the UK too....... but from our lengthy experience in the UK that is interpreted as slow down if you really must.......

The French obviously believe STOP (an English word - much to some people's chagrin) means stop, and so they are determined that the English will obey their own word....

I have to say the French are much more willing to wait as they exit side roads for a genuine gap and not force their way into a too small gap as is often encountered in the UK.........

Dave


----------



## pippin

Unfortunately I no longer have the Highway Code booklet from 1967 when I passed my driving test.

From memory I am pretty certain that in those dark days a STOP sign meant that your vehicle had to come to a complete halt and that you had to apply the handbrake.

It appears that ain't necessarily so today.

However, just to be on the safe side I still do apply the handbrake at a 

STOP/ARRêTER/STOPPEN/HALT/PARAR/STOPIO/Î½Î± ÏƒÏ„Î±Î¼Î±Ï„Î®ÏƒÎµÎ¹!/à¤¬à¤‚à¤¦ à¤•à¤°à¥‹!/ØªÙˆÙ‚Ù�!/ZASTAVIT!GELDITU!/HALTI! sign.


----------



## mikebeaches

pippin said:


> Unfortunately I no longer have the Highway Code booklet from 1967 when I passed my driving test.
> 
> From memory I am pretty certain that in those dark days a STOP sign meant that your vehicle had to come to a complete halt and that you had to apply the handbrake.
> 
> It appears that ain't necessarily so today.
> 
> However, just to be on the safe side I still do apply the handbrake at a
> 
> STOP/ARRêTER/STOPPEN/HALT/PARAR/STOPIO/Î½Î± ÏƒÏ„Î±Î¼Î±Ï„Î®ÏƒÎµÎ¹!/à¤¬à¤‚à¤¦ à¤•à¤°à¥‹!/ØªÙˆÙ‚Ù�!/ZASTAVIT!GELDITU!/HALTI! sign.


If I remember correctly, when I took my test in February 1968 we didn't have STOP signs in the UK!

They said HALT. :wink:

Mike


----------



## pippin

Well, you must have better memory than me!

I still cannot remember the red, amber, green sequence of traffic lights!


----------



## Mrplodd

There has never been a requirement in the UK to apply the handbrake at a Stop (Halt) sign for the simple reason that it is simply impossible to prove or disprove its use. (but certainly a good practice)

The requirement in the UK is to bring the vehicle to a complete standstill before proceeding (and it has always been so) 

For some reason it seems to have become the custom in the UK to treat Stop signs as Give way signs, hence the problem some now have in France.

I think I can recall reading somewhere that it is also a requirement in France to always indicate when overtaking. Can any resident of the land of a flag of a certain colour confirm this? or of course tell me its ****ocks :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 91502

Roger
This reminds me of my days rallying, on the road sections they would often have observers from the MSA to check for driving offences and one of their favourites would be to hide at CGW's ( compulsory give ways) which were not always give ways but often stop lines. 
Their rules were even if just a give way line your wheels had to stop rotating before the line.
The trick to knock off a few extra seconds was to hit the line in a sideways slide with all four wheels locked facing the way you were going, this way you never actually stopped but didn't break their rules.
Luckily the local police were usually parked up spectating.
Those were the days. 
James


----------



## Techno100

My Ducato makes lots of NOISE!!!!! if I don't belt up.


----------



## Telbell

"If I remember correctly, when I took my test in February 1968 we didn't have STOP signs in the UK! 

They said HALT. Wink "

or....."Halt at Major Road Ahead"- 

Remember that anyone??


----------



## Techno100

No I was 10 and a car on your street was usually the police :lol:


----------



## raynipper

Mrplodd said:


> There has never been a requirement in the UK to apply the handbrake at a Stop (Halt) sign for the simple reason that it is simply impossible to prove or disprove its use. (but certainly a good practice)
> 
> The requirement in the UK is to bring the vehicle to a complete standstill before proceeding (and it has always been so)
> 
> For some reason it seems to have become the custom in the UK to treat Stop signs as Give way signs, hence the problem some now have in France.
> 
> I think I can recall reading somewhere that it is also a requirement in France to always indicate when overtaking. Can any resident of the land of a flag of a certain colour confirm this? or of course tell me its ****ocks :wink: :wink: :wink:


Yes, Mr Plod.
It is a requirement in France to indicate when changing lanes and overtaking.
In 2004 I found out the hard way and was fined. Not much but enough to make me respect that law.

Ray.


----------



## Crazywater

Our experience seems to have been a bit different. We are not long back from a 3.5week 2K+ KM France trip. The only Gendarmes activity that we saw as one 'checkpoint' in Bayeaux (we were going the other way). I don't think it was a speed check as there seemed to be only one spotter (sans speed gun). I think they were looking for people running the lights, seat belts that kind of think. They had a car with Danish plates pulled over. 

In the last ten years we have made 7 trips to France. The last two in our motorhome the others by car. All of these trips involved 1500km+ trips. Number of times we have been pulled over by the Gendarmes = 0. 

Maybe it's our ROI plates 8)


----------



## Techno100

In my experience the standard of driving displayed by the French has deteriorated to a point that I'm disgusted. I've never seen one pulled over and rarely see them use indicators :evil:


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> In my experience the standard of driving displayed by the French has deteriorated to a point that I'm disgusted. I've never seen one pulled over and rarely see them use indicators :evil:


Hi Andy, you must be driving on different roads to me :lol: OK, maybe standards are dropping, I haven't really noticed it!
Lane discipline in France is much better than here and they don't usually pull out, from a side road and make you jam on your brakes, as they do here in the UK!
Personally, I think they have a much smoother driving style and they are more likely to observe speed limits


----------



## seanoo

Grath said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience the standard of driving displayed by the French has deteriorated to a point that I'm disgusted. I've never seen one pulled over and rarely see them use indicators :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, you must be driving on different roads to me :lol: OK, maybe standards are dropping, I haven't really noticed it!
> Lane discipline in France is much better than here and they don't usually pull out, from a side road and make you jam on your brakes, as they do here in the UK!
> Personally, I think they have a much smoother driving style and they are more likely to observe speed limits
Click to expand...

the general standard of french driving is poor , why else would it have one of if not the highest death rate in europe. 5 times the size of uk, same amount of people and they still cant stop crashing into each other 8O 
where i live they find it impossible to stay behind you , they have to be in front . the speed limit is always 5 mph more than you are going.


----------



## 113016

seanoo said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience the standard of driving displayed by the French has deteriorated to a point that I'm disgusted. I've never seen one pulled over and rarely see them use indicators :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, you must be driving on different roads to me :lol: OK, maybe standards are dropping, I haven't really noticed it!
> Lane discipline in France is much better than here and they don't usually pull out, from a side road and make you jam on your brakes, as they do here in the UK!
> Personally, I think they have a much smoother driving style and they are more likely to observe speed limits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the general standard of french driving is poor , why else would it have one of if not the highest death rate in europe. 5 times the size of uk, same amount of people and they still cant stop crashing into each other 8O
> where i live they find it impossible to stay behind you , they have to be in front . the speed limit is always 5 mph more than you are going.
Click to expand...

Too much wine :lol: at the wrong time of day  
I still much prefer to drive in France than here


----------



## 100127

Grath said:


> seanoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience the standard of driving displayed by the French has deteriorated to a point that I'm disgusted. I've never seen one pulled over and rarely see them use indicators :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, you must be driving on different roads to me :lol: OK, maybe standards are dropping, I haven't really noticed it!
> Lane discipline in France is much better than here and they don't usually pull out, from a side road and make you jam on your brakes, as they do here in the UK!
> Personally, I think they have a much smoother driving style and they are more likely to observe speed limits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the general standard of french driving is poor , why else would it have one of if not the highest death rate in europe. 5 times the size of uk, same amount of people and they still cant stop crashing into each other 8O
> where i live they find it impossible to stay behind you , they have to be in front . the speed limit is always 5 mph more than you are going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much wine :lol: at the wrong time of day
> I still much prefer to drive in France than here
Click to expand...

Me too, much less stressful.


----------



## lalala

I read an article in an Anglo-French newspaper this summer that gave the following statistic. During the summer 50% of traffic offences leading to fines in France are committed by tourists and tourists make up 4% of the drivers on the roads. If it's true it is truly food for thought.
Lala


----------



## seanoo

i much prefer driving here too , as you say way less stressfull (normally). i was back i the uk in march and there doesnt seem to be 2 daily rush hours any more it just seems to be one big one from 6 in the morning till 8 at night. couldnt wait to get back to france


----------



## dalspa

I agree with Grath on this one with respect of the quality of the drivers in France. It's very noticeable how, on dual carriageways, they do not hog the outside lane - indicate, move out, overtake, indicate and move back to original lane. You sometimes get the odd one that doesn't do this but not as many as in UK. I, now, indicate a lot more when I get back to UK. In my experience (so far) the standard of driving in France is much better than here.
DavidL


----------



## lalala

Grath said:


> Lane discipline in France is much better than here and they don't usually pull out, from a side road and make you jam on your brakes, as they do here in the UK!


Many villages in France still have the rule that vehicles entering the main road from the right have priority over the vehicles on the main road. Some villages have signs to this effect but a lot don't. Most drivers don't seem to take this priority, but we have seem a fair number who do and simply drive out onto the main road. If there is an accident then this driver would not be held responsible. I believe this priority rule is not just in France.
Take care,
lala


----------



## seanoo

lalala said:


> I read an article in an Anglo-French newspaper this summer that gave the following statistic. During the summer 50% of traffic offences leading to fines in France are committed by tourists and tourists make up 4% of the drivers on the roads. If it's true it is truly food for thought.
> Lala


the gendarmes love a foreign and especially a GB plate.


----------



## lalala

Grath said:


> Lane discipline in France is much better than here and they don't usually pull out, from a side road and make you jam on your brakes, as they do here in the UK!


Many villages in France still have the rule that vehicles entering the main road from the right have priority over the vehicles on the main road. Some villages have signs to this effect but a lot don't. Most drivers don't seem to take this priority, but we have seem a fair number who do and simply drive out onto the main road. If there is an accident then this driver would not be held responsible. I believe this priority rule is not just in France.
Take care,
lala


----------



## raynipper

In the past few weeks there has been far more police presence around here in Normandy than usual.
Maybe it's catch the tourist season or maybe the roads are just more crowded than we are used to.

Many roundabouts have plod interviewing some poor motorist. I try not to oggle so don't notice any registrations. 

Ray.


----------



## 113016

Yes, I am well aware of Priority a Droit (spelling incorrect)
just a snippet, when I was trucking for many years transiting France, I did have frequent control checks while driving right hand drive with UK plates. I did a stint with a left hooker on Irish plates and never had a pull :wink: 
Speaks volumes :lol:

I thought it was possibly due to the fact that, from a distance, the reg plate looked similar to a Portuguese one and they have no money for fines. :lol:
Although the Cherbourg area could be iffy!


----------



## rayc

seanoo said:


> lalala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article in an Anglo-French newspaper this summer that gave the following statistic. During the summer 50% of traffic offences leading to fines in France are committed by tourists and tourists make up 4% of the drivers on the roads. If it's true it is truly food for thought.
> Lala
> 
> 
> 
> the gendarmes love a foreign and especially a GB plate.
Click to expand...

I guess that French motorists complain about foreign drivers just as the UK ones do. Our papers and motoring forums are always complaining that foreign HGV's are ignoring driver hour regulations and car drivers speeding with impunity.
France is the playground of Europe and many foreign drivers saw the roads as a place where speed limits could be broken without any risk of punishment. You only have to read UK motoring forum posts related to going to Le Mans to appreciate that.

I will take my chances with the Gendarmes any day over Dorset Police with their futile 'No Excuse' operations.


----------



## Dougaitken

*Traffic Light*

Pippin

If you can't remember the order for traffic lights then may I recommend you acquire a copy of the 1958 issued Best Of Sellars LP.

There is a comedy schetch on it written by Frank Muir and Dennis Norden

Balham Gateway to the South.

It starts

As I stand on Phils Qually, a full 10 feet above sea level. the ground stretches before me with the lights changing constantly.

Green. Amber. Red. Red and Amber. and back to Green again.

I am sure you will never forget the sequence then.

Doug


----------



## pippin

Thanks Doug.

However it will only confuse me more because the sequence is different in France!

Regarding "Priorité à Droit".

I don't remember seeing so many of the yellow/black start and end of Priorité à Droit signs back in the 60's.

The practice of vehicles simply driving out of minor roads and tracks onto the main road was a nightmare.

The French authorities must have realised that it was a nonsensical and dangerous practice, hence the proliferation of signs.

I get the feeling that it is not practiced as much now that the older generation of drivers is dying off. (Farmers excluded!).

However I have just found this quote on a 2012 m/cycle forum:

_This sign will often be seen as you enter into a town. From here on, priorité à droite applies at all junctions. *Its use is increasing in French cities because it calms traffic and promotes caution at junctions, as an alternative to speed bumps. *In urban riding you must be constantly aware of the need to give way to traffic entering from the right. Keep your eyes peeled and your wits about you and its nothing to worry about_

I have highlighted the relevent portion.

Can that really be so?


----------



## rogerblack

seanoo said:


> lalala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article in an Anglo-French newspaper this summer that gave the following statistic. During the summer 50% of traffic offences leading to fines in France are committed by tourists and tourists make up 4% of the drivers on the roads. If it's true it is truly food for thought.
> Lala
> 
> 
> 
> the gendarmes love a foreign and especially a GB plate.
Click to expand...

My English colleagues used to laugh at the fact I always had an Ecosse sticker as well as GB when driving in Europe on business.

Until one day when driving back from a meeting near Barcelona, I got stopped in France whilst unarguably exceeding the speed limit. The two gendarmes who stopped me firstly made this very clear, however after doing the usual tour around the vehicle checking tyres etc, one pointed the sticker out to the other, whereupon he came to the driver's window, gave me a friendly warning and told me to be on my way!

That wiped the smirks off my Sassenach colleagues' faces 8)

Vive la Vieille Alliance! 
Long live the Auld Alliance!

:lol:


----------



## erneboy

I must admit that having heard that the English are picked on by foreign cops we always re-register our vans in Northern Ireland, which we don't have to do. That's partially so the number plates don't give the age of the van away and partially so that they don't indicate that it is from England. We also put an IRL sticker on the back and a big IRELAND sign at the top of the front windscreen.

We get lots of waves from pedestrians and other motorists and people come to talk to us having seen the stickers. I imagine it's because it's fairly rare to see Irish people touring around.

I don't know if it helps but I find that if I want to change lanes even in busy traffic I always get let in easily and, touch wood, we have never been pulled over, Alan.


----------



## JustRadio

Just back from a month in France, did not see one single traffic cop all the way down south and round the south west then up through Cahors and Limoges to Besancon.

Finally saw half a dozen on all the exits from the motorway near Metz, something specific at a guess.


----------



## 113016

erneboy said:


> I must admit that having heard that the English are picked on by foreign cops we always re-register our vans in Northern Ireland, which we don't have to do. That's partially so the number plates don't give the age of the van away and partially so that they don't indicate that it is from England. We also put an IRL sticker on the back and a big IRELAND sign at the top of the front windscreen.
> 
> We get lots of waves from pedestrians and other motorists and people come to talk to us having seen the stickers. I imagine it's because it's fairly rare to see Irish people touring around.
> 
> I don't know if it helps but I find that if I want to change lanes even in busy traffic I always get let in easily and, touch wood, we have never been pulled over, Alan.


Alan, that is what I was saying on the previous page.
I am sure that when I was driving a left hooker on Irish plates, that it was the reason I got no control pulls.
Seems to work  
Probably the French / English thing, but I must add, that we have met many many very nice French people


----------



## pippin

I got pulled over by the Gendarmes for flying a bl00dy great Welsh Ddraig Goch (Red Dragon) from the MH as we were driving along!

Fat lot of good that did me trying not to be mistaken for Jac y Sais (Jack the Englishman)!


----------



## Zebedee

Better than me being mistaken for Twm Sion Cati.


----------



## pippin

Ah!

I know all about Twm Sion Cati - even though not much is actually known about him!

For those who are wondering what the he11 we are on about:

He was (supposed to be) the Welsh equivalent of Robin Hood.

Robin' the rich to help the poor.

Or vice-versa!

Anyway, a bit off {offtopic}


----------



## erneboy

Don't you think that perhaps they just didn't get the dragon thing Bruce? 

Anyway, from your plates they would have assumed that yours was an English vehicle and thus it's occupants were worthy of fleecing if poss, Alan.


----------



## JustRadio

I think this thread's in the grip of paranoia.


----------



## pippin

Mr & Mrs Noia and their military son Para Noia!

What was the original topic?


----------



## raynipper

Well this sums it all up...........................................

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23619783

Ray.


----------



## 113016

raynipper said:


> Well this sums it all up...........................................
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23619783
> 
> Ray.


Ray, a few days ago, I started a thread on the link and subject.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-143897-0.html


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Grath.
Musta missed that or forgotten.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

raynipper said:


> Sorry Grath.
> Musta missed that or forgotten.
> 
> Ray.


Ray, no need to apologize  better to have it posted a few times than none at all.
Thanks


----------



## barryd

If the French want to raise some cash all they have to do is make it a €90 fine for not using your indicators at roundabouts and put a few patrols on. Pretty much the entire population will get done within a week!


----------



## pippin

Aha! Barry, you have found the €€€€€€€€€€€€ key at last!

The problem with the fine system is having to pay in cash (espèce/specie).

That means keeping at least €100 hanging about in the MH right until you get back on the steam packet.

Wasted money that just sits there depreciating until the next foray.

If only they would take Cartes Bancaire life would be simpler.

Not that I aim to transgress in any way at all!


----------



## barryd

pippin said:


> Aha! Barry, you have found the €€€€€€€€€€€€ key at last!
> 
> The problem with the fine system is having to pay in cash (espèce/specie).
> 
> That means keeping at least €100 hanging about in the MH right until you get back on the steam packet.
> 
> Wasted money that just sits there depreciating until the next foray.
> 
> If only they would take Cartes Bancaire life would be simpler.
> 
> Not that I aim to transgress in any way at all!


Thats me knackered then as I only took €6 on holiday and I spent that yesterday on some Comte Cheese up in Jura.


----------

